# Anyone?????



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I'm to far away to help you! Guess you are doomed if no one comes to the rescue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorry I can't help either you have what I have O K D . Obsessive Knitting Disorder&#128515;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Why would you want to resist that? So you have to wait to buy groceries. So what? How important are groceries?

(In case you couldn't tell, I'm an enabler.)


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma,stop ! Is it something you really need .? Just think about bananas .lol


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Seems to me you are having withdrawals. Hold on "And, this too shall pass" or just go on and get it, but this will not be the last time you will suffer! It is within you to pass it up. But, the question is, "Do I really want to pass it up?"

Oh, hello UPS man, how nice you of you to deliver my yarn from Yarn Paradise" seems more in order to me.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Go! Go! Go! What a deal!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Maryannee said:


> Go! Go! Go! What a deal!


My kinda woman.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonder what Yarn Hell looks like? I'll save ya'll a seat (and we'll see Ms. Norma there too!!!!).


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wonder what Yarn Hell looks like? I'll save ya'll a seat (and we'll see Ms. Norma there too!!!!).


Heh heh.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Step away from the keyboard and no one gets hurt!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


Call me immediately! I will be your sponsor or....I can take all the yarn off your hands so you don't have to deal with any remorse. . .jo


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Take a deep breath or more than one.

Put on your 'logic' cap.

Consider:
:arrow: do you have room for 8 more balls of yarn?

:arrow: would it break the bank/budget to spend that amount?

:arrow: is the price reduction more than a few pennies?

If the answers are yes, no, and yes; then what are you waiting for? Order it already!!

I, too, am an enabler. However, I have yet to buy yarn online. (A dozen balls of Speed-Cro-Sheen crochet thread doesn't count. I knew exactly what I was getting; I have a permanent potholder in-progress in the bottom of my bag; the price was unbeatable - less than a buck a ball, when they sell for four and up _when_ they can be found at all.)
Other yarns, I must see and feel before buying, so I'm safe from online yarn sellers.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Norma,stop ! Is it something you really need .? Just think about bananas .lol


Yarn bananas---with little knitted jackets--- :-(


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Other yarns, I must see and feel before buying, so I'm safe from online yarn sellers.


I could cure you of that. :twisted:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Seems to me you are having withdrawals. Hold on "And, this too shall pass" or just go on and get it, but this will not be the last time you will suffer! It is within you to pass it up. But, the question is, "Do I really want to pass it up?"
> 
> Oh, hello UPS man, how nice you of you to deliver my yarn from Yarn Paradise" seems more in order to me.


Uh oh. I can already hear the doorbell ringing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Or...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> Step away from the keyboard and no one gets hurt!


I've tried but I seem to be stuck on my desk chair and my fingers can't seem to get away from the keys. Maybe I could just get up to get my credit card.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Place your order now! You really DO need a fix!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Just tell me the order details, and I'll order it; and you will be out of your misery. Problem solved and I'll add one more beautiful yarn to MY stash.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't do it! I'm deep cleaning today and found a big amount of quality yarn. I have no projects lined up so sadly it's going to Goodwill. 
Wish I the money that I wasted on it instead!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

And just exactly what are you planning on doing when you find the perfect pattern for that lovely yarn and then realize you didn't buy the yarn afterall? You'll be sitting there with the pattern and kicking yourself in the hiney wondering what could have possessed you to pass it by. Save yourself from that horrible fate!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Wonder what Yarn Hell looks like? I'll save ya'll a seat (and we'll see Ms. Norma there too!!!!).


You mean "Yarn Heaven" not hell !!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I have WAY too much yarn, knit WAY too slow, and just ordered more about 3 weeks ago. I'm so ashamed, I won't even unbox it. After I croak, if they don't just pitch it all, there will be somebody here on KP happy about what great yarn they found at Goodwill! LOL


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


Sad to say, there's no cure for this yarn addiction...not even a 12 step program! Saw a funny pin on Pinterest that reads: "I'm a yarnaholic on the road to recovery...just kidding, I'm on the road to the yarn store!"


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> I've tried but I seem to be stuck on my desk chair and my fingers can't seem to get away from the keys. Maybe I could just get up to get my credit card.


I'm waaay ahead of you in the addiction stakes - I know my credit card number *off by heart!!*


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


When it comes to yarn, needing it and wanting it shouldn't be in the same sentence. If it's a yarn you don't have already, how could you pass up such a deal? I still say that I call it my yarn 'collection' and not just stash. After all, don't stamp, coin & art collectors add to their collections too? Why is your yarn stash any different? It doesn't really lose it's value over time and you may never see that yarn at that price again!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure what yarn hell looks like but I believe the road there is paved with broken needles and hooks......


go ahead you really want this yarn....
oh so much go ahead what's it gonna hurt....


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> You mean "Yarn Heaven" not hell !!!


That would be better because I figure Yarn Hell looks like a huge yarn store with every kind and weight of yarn in every color but "someone" took away all the knitting needles and there we'll all sit - drooling, crying and making motions like we're knitting........... dang that's sad.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry can't help you,but but i know how you feel.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> That would be better because I figure Yarn Hell looks like a huge yarn store with every kind and weight of yarn in every color but "someone" took away all the knitting needles and there we'll all sit - drooling, crying and making motions like we're knitting........... dang that's sad.


There's always arm knitting. I think there's finger knitting also.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

You are suffering/enjoying SABLE syndrome, go for it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> And just exactly what are you planning on doing when you find the perfect pattern for that lovely yarn and then realize you didn't buy the yarn afterall? You'll be sitting there with the pattern and kicking yourself in the hiney wondering what could have possessed you to pass it by. Save yourself from that horrible fate!


Or the opposite you could be sitting there with yarn and no suitable pattern!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Just buy..you will recover!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Or the opposite you could be sitting there with yarn and no suitable pattern!


As long as I have the physical ability, the knowledge of how to knit, the tools (knitting needles) and the yarn, I can knit _something_. 
Don't need no stinkin' pattern!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Or...


You have a very warped sense of humor. I didn't really mean the thing about the yarn bananas.

(Do you know where I could get a pattern like that?) :roll:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as I have the physical ability, the knowledge of how to knit, the tools (knitting needles) and the yarn, I can knit _something_.
> Don't need no stinkin' pattern!


Ditto that! :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Why would you want to resist that? So you have to wait to buy groceries. So what? How important are groceries?
> 
> (In case you couldn't tell, I'm an enabler.)


There's probably some leftovers in the fridge you can live off...get the yarn (says the evil little voice in my head).


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I would go for it. No help from me, sorry.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


Can I help,you dial? I will be glad to be your enabler!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :shock: I don't know what happened. I blanked out for a few minutes and the next thing I knew I got this e-mail saying my order had been received and is being processed. I know you all really REALLY tried to help, but what can I say. I've been weak all my life.

It's a lovely dove gray on the warm side. Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]; on behalf of; Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]

The sweater dress should I ever get to it can be seen here: http://shop.pickles.no/en/products/patterns-only/baggy-wave-sweater-sm-lxl.html

Thank you one and all for your immoral support and lack of discouragement. I'll include the name of each of you who tried so hard in my yarn will for whatever is left at my demise to be distributed equally among you in my effort to see that each one of you may enjoy/suffer as I have. :wink:

Now I must go start knitting!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think supporting your hobby is a weakness. Be thankful that you have the funds and enjoy!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


 I am no help i am excitedly awaiting my order on monday...64 skiens of yarn averaged out at 1.59 a skien including shipping,I too need help..I am definately a yarnaholic..


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: I don't know what happened. I blanked out for a few minutes and the next thing I knew I got this e-mail saying my order had been received and is being processed. I know you all really REALLY tried to help, but what can I say. I've been weak all my life.
> 
> It's a lovely dove gray on the warm side. Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]; on behalf of; Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]
> 
> ...


Durango is not that far from Denver, perhaps when I am down again we can get together and do some more damage/creating!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I am no help i am excitedly awaiting my order on monday...64 skiens of yarn averaged out at 1.59 a skien including shipping,I too need help..I am definately a yarnaholic..


Ooooohhhhh! Can I help open it? Can I? Can I? (See, I can even get vicarious pleasure out of someone else's vice. Is that sick or what.)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Durango is not that far from Denver, perhaps when I am down again we can get together and do some more damage/creating!


Please let me know! I'd love to meet you. There's a nice little yarn shop here---a tad too pricey for me but they do have wonderful yarns and goodies. We could at least look and drool together.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

If you don't buy it you will regret it more than if you do buy it so to save yourself more stress later on you should just order it.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh, looked at the dress pattern, love it! Let us see a photo when you get it done. I can already tell it's going to be beautiful on you!


----------



## SGMMontgomery (Mar 23, 2014)

Jodie78 said:


> Call me immediately! I will be your sponsor or....I can take all the yarn off your hands so you don't have to deal with any remorse. . .jo


LOLOL


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohhhh Lord!!! Please forgive me for my yarn c loset full of sock yarn!!!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Ohhhh Lord!!! Please forgive me for my yarn c loset full of sock yarn!!!!!


Recite twenty Our Fathers and thirty three Hail Marys, stop eating meat on Friday and stay away from anything that smacks of yarn for sale. Mea culpas help too. Maybe you should wear dark glasses and a disguise when you find yourself drawn into a yarn store. Perhaps He won't recognize you.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Things could be worse - the way I look at it, I could be here in Sin City, selling my soul and body to drink, smoke, snort, and gamble my life away. 

Actually, now that I think about it, think of all the yarn I could buy with a part-time job at one of the "ranches", although at age 60, I'd probably be best suited for directing traffic...

I've already told my kids to sell my yarn stash to pay for my funeral/disposal - I shall go out in style! And there will most likely be enough left over to rent some mourners (That one's for you, my Darling DonnieK!). 

So unless you have a really good, solid, logical and/or practical reason for not buying yarn - indulge yourself and enjoy with no regrets!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Things could be worse - the way I look at it, I could be here in Sin City, selling my soul and body to drink, smoke, snort, and gamble my life away.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, think of all the yarn I could buy with a part-time job at one of the "ranches", although at age 60, I'd probably be best suited for directing traffic...


Gosh, you make vice sound really enticing as well as lucrative! Oh well, I guess we're better off being yarn hogs. Who wants to peek at old gals almost a hundred years old. That greeter job at Wal-Mart always seems to be open and think of the great outfits you could wear to fit in with the shoppers there!


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

I am sorry, can´t help  Five kg of yarn from yarnparadise on my way  ... Promotion, sale, beautiful colours...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Gosh, you make vice sound really enticing as well as lucrative! Oh well, I guess we're better off being yarn hogs. Who wants to peek at old gals almost a hundred years old. That greeter job at Wal-Mart always seems to be open and think of the great outfits you could wear to fit in with the shoppers there!


I already checked in to Wal-Mart - unfortunately they make you wear these silly polo shirts and blue vests - how boring is that? although...considering the entertainment value of interacting with the high fashion customers would be priceless ...I wonder if I would get an employee discount in the yarn section? I may have to rethink this!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Gosh, you make vice sound really enticing as well as lucrative! Oh well, I guess we're better off being yarn hogs. Who wants to peek at old gals almost a hundred years old. That greeter job at Wal-Mart always seems to be open and think of the great outfits you could wear to fit in with the shoppers there!


I have a friend who says the perfect retirement job is pushing the chip/money cart at the casinos - you are out among people, the cart is as good as a walker, and there's bound to be a tipper in the crowd.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have a friend who says the perfect retirement job is pushing the chip/money cart at the casinos - you are out among people, the cart is as good as a walker, and there's bound to be a tipper in the crowd.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

mardzerin said:


> I am sorry, can´t help  Five kg of yarn from yarnparadise on my way  ... Promotion, sale, beautiful colours...


Wonderful! (Misery loves company!) :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And this is a problem why? Go for it!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I already checked in to Wal-Mart - unfortunately they make you wear these silly polo shirts and blue vests - how boring is that? although...considering the entertainment value of interacting with the high fashion customers would be priceless ...I wonder if I would get an employee discount in the yarn section? I may have to rethink this!


"News Flash!! For some unexplainable reason Wal-Mart across the nation has reported a rush of applications for their Greeter jobs. It is not known what has spurred this interest by elder people seeking employment, but Wal-Mart is said to be laying in a huge supply of polo shirts and blue vests bearing the Wal-Mart logo. They haven't been able to determine what the tie-in is with requests for yarn discounts as perks in place of health insurance and birth control. They're said to be checking into an online knitting forum which seems to be the source of the job application onset. We'll try to keep you informed."


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> And this is a problem why? Go for it!


Went for it. Done and done. :thumbup:


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


This is my dilemma EVERY Tuesday and Friday. Solution: Close the webpage!! But then I slipped last week and could not resist an entry on Gumtree. 

For online ordering I try to restrict myself to when I have saved enough from paypal vouchers. Usually every 2mths or so and then I ask myself do I need it, is it that good a bargain and do I already have similar in my stash that I have yet to use?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> "News Flash!! For some unexplainable reason Wal-Mart across the nation has reported a rush of applications for their Greeter jobs. It is not known what has spurred this interest by elder people seeking employment, but Wal-Mart is said to be laying in a huge supply of polo shirts and blue vests bearing the Wal-Mart logo. They haven't been able to determine what the tie-in is with requests for yarn discounts as perks in place of health insurance and birth control. They're said to be checking into an online knitting forum which seems to be the source of the job application onset. We'll try to keep you informed."


LOLOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: help! I've fallen down from laughing so hard and I can't get up!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> LOLOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: help! I've fallen down from laughing so hard and I can't get up!


Oh MY! I just read the caption on your avatar and now I'M falling down laughing. I LOVE that!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Went for it. Done and done. :thumbup:


I am disappointed, but you fought a hard fight. 
As for me, absolutely no yarn unless I have a pattern that I've fallen in love with.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> I am disappointed, but you fought a hard fight.
> As for me, absolutely no yarn unless I have a pattern that I've fallen in love with.


That's alright dear---it's probably just a momentary lapse of reason on your part. You'll get over it and go on to greater yarn-buying experiences with or without patterns. :-D


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Buy it, lol!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

OH Norma. I am so sorry I can't help you. I am having the same problem at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> You have a very warped sense of humor. I didn't really mean the thing about the yarn bananas.
> 
> (Do you know where I could get a pattern like that?) :roll:


http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-banana.html

I have actually knitted this! My mother loves bananas and has one every morning. Well after cycolnes a few ago now the price was so high she wasn't buying them. So for a present I gave her a knitted banana of course.
Haven't read all the posts so it is possible I am not the only one mad enought to have knitted a banana.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> "News Flash!! For some unexplainable reason Wal-Mart across the nation has reported a rush of applications for their Greeter jobs. It is not known what has spurred this interest by elder people seeking employment, but Wal-Mart is said to be laying in a huge supply of polo shirts and blue vests bearing the Wal-Mart logo. They haven't been able to determine what the tie-in is with requests for yarn discounts as perks in place of health insurance and birth control. They're said to be checking into an online knitting forum which seems to be the source of the job application onset. We'll try to keep you informed."


What a shame I live so far away, I could go clutching my knitted banana (as Mum can afford bananas again I'm sure she'd return the knitted one if I asked nicely).


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't think you will get much help here, we are all in the same boat. Go on, you know you want it. :lol:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


I'm more of an enabler. And a card carrying member of SABLE. I say go for it.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Go for it! :thumbup: I would, otherwise you will be sorry later.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I saw that yarn too. If you buy it then maybe I won't feel that I have to. :-D


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

"Don't try to fight it just give in " I say as I stand in line at the Post Office to collect my parcel of wool. He he he he come to the dark side.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't ask me..i would be right there next to you ordering yarn! Infact why did you tell me about this sale? arghhh


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

You go girl! We are all enablers here. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think we fellow yarn addicts are the best people ask for help, do you? I think you should get it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

For online ordering I try to restrict myself to when I have saved enough from paypal vouchers. Usually every 2mths or so and then I ask myself do I need it, is it that good a bargain and do I already have similar in my stash that I have yet to use?

how do you get paypal vouchers? I use it every month and I have never gotten a voucher


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Craftsy had a huge sale last week...I had just bought from the last sale...but what bargains!

I took out all (most all) of my stash, put it on the floor, rearranged it, put it back away. Decided my stash boxes were full enough already!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Just buy it_ you know you want to.....it's calling your name.. you will make something awesome with it. Sometimes you just have go for it. Knitting is good for you and no side effects. Unless you are starving with no food in the house, I say go for it!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> For online ordering I try to restrict myself to when I have saved enough from paypal vouchers. Usually every 2mths or so and then I ask myself do I need it, is it that good a bargain and do I already have similar in my stash that I have yet to use?
> 
> how do you get paypal vouchers? I use it every month and I have never gotten a voucher


Me too I use paypal all the time and never had a voucher.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry! I just got two big bags in the mail from Deramores!


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Just do it!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Go for it before it is gone!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol you are all sooooo funny. Hey Norma, do what ever you want after all it's only 8 balls of yarn, what can it hurt? hee hee hee


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Seems to me you are having withdrawals. Hold on "And, this too shall pass" or just go on and get it, but this will not be the last time you will suffer! It is within you to pass it up. But, the question is, "Do I really want to pass it up?"
> 
> Oh, hello UPS man, how nice you of you to deliver my yarn from Yarn Paradise" seems more in order to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll race you.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks...the comments are guaranteed to be hilarious


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

no u didn't...I'm gonna faint!


jvallas said:


> Or...


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't fight the feeling...go for it!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I've been thinking of making sweaters for my boys for Christmas, now I'll have to! At first I had a total of 64 balls in my cart, but I've narrowed it down to mostly the ones that are less than $1.00. I thought about how much room 64 balls of yarn would take up, how long it would take me to knit them all, and what I would make with them, and couldn't do it, no matter the deal.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

OOOOOO!!! Sale still on???


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Man have you have come to the wrong place for support! But I bet you've enabled a few of us to fall off the wagon...again.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Go buy some. Start the 12 step program tomorrow.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a friend who lives in your neck of the woods - should I send her over?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a lot of help out there..I have been looking for a good therapist too!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


I think the only way I can help, is if I hurry up and buy it all before you get to it.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Creat and craft have had a 20000 give away week,and boy I've spent can't afford to eat but at least I'll have some great craft stuff.go on treat yourself.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

You are all so funny! Love you.

I have stash up the wazoo so I don't need more... Yarn! Headed to my favorite LYS.... NOW. Please don't stop me......


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

what is your link to it. I put www.yarnparadise and it said that it closed it doors back in Nov. :shock:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Yarn bananas---with little knitted jackets--- :-(


ROFLWTRDML.!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure. Order two bags right away to be sure you have enough.



Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Will you still love me....tomorrow?



Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Take a deep breath or more than one.
> 
> Put on your 'logic' cap.
> 
> ...


In this particular case, I have bought it and I love it (I have a special affinity for mohair yarns). I also have a long history of buying online because for years at a time, that has been the only source available without driving long distances in nasty weather. Once I'm familiar with a company/manufacturer, I have no misgivings and haven't been disappointed but once, due in large part to my failure to adequately READ the entire advertising material. I say GO FOR IT :~DDD!!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-banana.html
> 
> I have actually knitted this! My mother loves bananas and has one every morning. Well after cycolnes a few ago now the price was so high she wasn't buying them. So for a present I gave her a knitted banana of course.
> Haven't read all the posts so it is possible I am not the only one mad enought to have knitted a banana.


This is adorable.....love it!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you broke down and ordered it! You deserve it! 

That's my motto and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you broke down and ordered it! You deserve it! 

That's my motto and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry no can do. I agree with jvallas! &#128515;


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

So coupons

http://www.promopro.com/merchant-Yarn-Paradise-coupons-deals-33959.html


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


How did you know what was going through my head????


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the problem, if money is not the problem and no significant other is going to harass, please go right ahead and order!!! If not for yourself then for me and forward it to me, gladly add to my stash. Lol


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

If you fail to resist, you are welcome to hide it in my stash. 
Only I can't guarantee it won 't get mistaken for my yarn and used! *snicker* Maybe if you got 2 sets of it?


----------



## jmess56 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you could see my sewing room, you would not feel bad at all. I knit AND make quilts. I consider it free therapy and an addiction I never want to overcome--sorry, I'm no help, am I?


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


 :thumbup: one can never have too much yarn.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

The UPS driver will feel rejected if he doesn't get to see you. Make his day a little brighter. Place your order now. Driver needs his job.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Norma B,
There was a post this morning on how many UFOs we have which I suggest you read... YOU ARE NOT ALONE... 
Read what I wrote ... it will hopefully bring a smile to your face. Oscar Wilde knew what he was talking about with regards to temptation... 



Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I'm certainly not going to help with that obsession. We all have it, so why fight it? It makes us happy. I have the same obsession with books.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you started pacing the floor? Looking out the window for the delivery truck? Just can't wait to open the package? Going through patterns looking for "THE" one? Wondering if you should have bought one more skein?

Thought so...........notice how I know all about these feelings! (Or are these symptoms?? LOL)


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Step away from the keyboard and no one gets hurt!


I like that one!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Why are you wasting your time here writing to us, you know you're going to buy it - so go already!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Yarn bananas---with little knitted jackets--- :-(


HaHaHa! I can see where this is going. So. . .let us know what you bought


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Having never ordered from Yarn Paradise before the question I have is, do they ship their products from Turkey or from the U.S?

Thanks for the answers.

Barbara


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I say buy it and give it away!
Unless, of course, you really like it, then I'm sure you'll find a cubby for it somewhere.
:lol:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I really wish I hadn't looked at your post because I then looked at Yarn Paradise and you know the rest......


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Uh how about I just hold your left hand while the right hand dos the ordering.

GET IT!!! Mercy you can do without drive thru coffee for a week.

And just think about the wonderful project you can create.

Put your big girl panties on and JUST DO IT !!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Barbara12 said:


> Having never ordered from Yarn Paradise before the question I have is, do they ship their products from Turkey or from the U.S?
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Barbara


They ship from Turkey and it arrives so quickly you'll think it's unreal. I've had excellent ship times (3 to 4 days) and the product is always neatly packaged and has always met my expectation. Their shipping seems high - until you compare it with the U.S. which is nearly as high - and the yarn is so much less expensive, I feel you'll be pleased. I love to buy what is made in my country but some times these prices are too good to pass up!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Step away from the keyboard and no one gets hurt!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, just go for it. You only live once!!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Norma, just buy it.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh sure now you have me ordering, just for the prices!!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


Bless your heart. The last time I did not buy that very expensive beautiful yarn that was on sale for 2/3 off, I was so mad with myself. I kept saying tomorrow, tomorrow. Then it was no longer available. GO FOR IT> :evil: :twisted:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I also say, if it won't break the bank, budget, cause a furor at home, or make you insane, then get it! Or not, but if it it's mostly a financial and storage matter, then resist. (I'm also an enabler). You might need it some day (as I tell myself) when you have less money to spend, you will have plenty of yarn and patterns for that rainy day and can keep your family in clothing!!!?! LOL


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoo , I AM CHECKING THAT OUT. 


Shame on you for tempting all the other addicts on this site. Bet they sell out real quick.

LOL

knittykitty


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Buy it! Buy it! Mohair is so glorious!

If you feel guilty buying it, put up some other yarn you own on KP's classifieds, and sell that.

Hazel


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


You are my kind of Lady  I say the same thing to my self on a regular basis.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


Stop the pain and start your 12 step program tomorrow.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Having trouble finding the sale page.
Can someone post a link.
THANKS


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


I say, go for it!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I can't help either you have what I have O K D . Obsessive Knitting Disorder😃


Yea its gonna be kinda hard to get much help from anyone here on this site. We are all admitted yarnaholics and none of us want help in anyone's 12 step program. But good luck anyway.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

You listening in on my conversation with myself, aren't you, cause I debate the same thing with myself. Can't help you with your obsession; I'm there myself!! Let me know if you find some help and put it on here. I think we could ALL use some therapy!!! In the meantime, keep on knittin'!!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bonster said:


> I have a friend who lives in your neck of the woods - should I send her over?


Is she a knitad? If she's not a knitad she won't understand the problem.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Sally15 said:


> what is your link to it. I put www.yarnparadise and it said that it closed it doors back in Nov. :shock:


Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]; on behalf of; Yarn Paradise [[email protected]]

You need the hyphen---yarn-paradise.com ICE.com will do it too. They're in Turkey. The one that closed was in Virginia or somewhere east coast.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

tenaj said:


> So coupons
> 
> http://www.promopro.com/merchant-Yarn-Paradise-coupons-deals-33959.html


Bad! You are BAD. Old Ned has your name on his list.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

hushpuppy said:


> What is the problem, if money is not the problem and no significant other is going to harass, please go right ahead and order!!! If not for yourself then for me and forward it to me, gladly add to my stash. Lol


Of course! How generous of you. Why didn't I think of that. (Snicker snicker snsort)


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

does anybody recall when crochet thread cost less than $1.00 per ball? Miss those days for sure.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Barbara12 said:


> Having never ordered from Yarn Paradise before the question I have is, do they ship their products from Turkey or from the U.S?
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Barbara


Barbara, they ship from Istanbul to Leipzig, to Cincinnati, to wherever you are. In my case it goes to Aurora, CO and then is trucked to Durango. Don't ask me how but this takes four days from order, unless there's a weekend. Then five or six days. I choose DHL which is 30 cents higher then the lowest rate. Be aware that the shipping sometimes costs more than the yarn, but it's still bottom line less than any other yarn source when you factor it in.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> I really wish I hadn't looked at your post because I then looked at Yarn Paradise and you know the rest......


 :twisted: Bwahahahahahaha! Just between you and me, that was my intention all along----just to get more lost souls! Bwahahahahahahaha! :twisted:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Seriously? That is a no brainer, go and but it. You know you will use it. Hahaha


----------



## Brooklyn86 (Jun 30, 2014)

I would have a really hard time saying no to that sale. What I do in situations like this, I ask myself do I really need/want it, and how would I feel if I didn't get it. Sometimes I can pass in it, but if it's a really GOOD DEAL on something I REALLY WANT, go for with no recriminations. Hope it helps, good luck!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

At least it is on sale!!!!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

If you think it's bad now--what are you going to do when it is out of stock! You will be telling yourself all day long, "Oh, I wish I had gotten it when it was on sale"; or now I can't make that special_______ I really want to make with that yarn". So what to do? Buy it anyway at double cost because you do really need it! (Enabler #3)


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh my! You really expect any of us to be able to help you? Gees, we all have the same addiction. Anyone you can give it to? I'm sure you'd get lots of help there. He He.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

knitwitconnie said:


> I also say, if it won't break the bank, budget, cause a furor at home, or make you insane, then get it! Or not, but if it it's mostly a financial and storage matter, then resist. (I'm also an enabler). You might need it some day (as I tell myself) when you have less money to spend, you will have plenty of yarn and patterns for that rainy day and can keep your family in clothing!!!?! LOL


Yes, after all, food, clothing, and shelter are the three necessities of life! This is why we knit!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> Yes, after all, food, clothing, and shelter are the three necessities of life!  This is why we knit!


I thought there were five necessities of life: food, clothing, shelter, beads and yarn. Shoot I always get those old says wrong............. (not! :twisted: )


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon, I've told you and told you and told you, you get it all backwards. Knit comes first then everything else, except right now I gotta get to CS. Talk to you later.

XXX
Norma

And I'll check out that pattern you asked about.


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

Ask your higher power to remove the obsession. If that doesn't work,Buy It.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you resist, you're out of the club.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

We all understand exactly how you feel. Gotta have it.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Don't do it! I'm deep cleaning today and found a big amount of quality yarn. I have no projects lined up so sadly it's going to Goodwill.
> Wish I the money that I wasted on it instead!


You can always send your clean outs to me! There is no such thing as no projects lined up in my house! No such thing as a waste on yarn! LOL

I know the feeling though. We used to buy a new car/truck one every other year for each of us, cash! I could have retired years ago if I had the money we wasted on a new car because the radio wasn't as clear as he liked or we saw a prettier car. When Smokey and the Bandit came out my hubby loved the Trans Am so one day he and his buddy went for coffee and came home with the car. It was being unloaded off the truck at the garage across from McDonald's where they were getting coffee so of course they had to test drive it, then buy it! He thought it was fine as we didn't have anything else to do with the money at the time. Don't choke, he really said that! Young and stupid is the nicest description I can think to use. I could really use that money now for so many things and yarn is one of them. At least someone gets the use of the items made and I get the fun of making it.


----------



## Lucyjo (Dec 29, 2013)

Buy the yarn and start the 12 step program tomorrow.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


Think about chocolate - chocolate - how much chocolate you could buy with that money - chocolate...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> Think about chocolate - chocolate - how much chocolate you could buy with that money - chocolate...


Hmmm. I'd say good suggestion but then I think "But yarn doesn't add pounds, except to the stash, not my hips" and so I bought the yarn. How's that for rationalization? :roll:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Norma B. said:


> Hmmm. I'd say good suggestion but then I think "But yarn doesn't add pounds, except to the stash, not my hips" and so I bought the yarn. How's that for rationalization? :roll:


You're right--better to be happy and healthy!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

do it. don't think about it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

do it. don't think about it.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

There is no 12 step program for those of us addicted to yarn, we'd probably be too busy knitting, crocheting, fondling yarn to go to the meetings anyway. The more I tell myself I don't need yarn the more I want to buy whatever I've seen that I just "have to have". A gal's got to do what a gal's got to do.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

A meal at Jack in the box, or lunch at Chilies so going to cost about the same. Lunch lasts a few hours and you are hungry again. Get the yarn, look how many hours pleasure you will get from the project (s) you plan to knit. Also no trans fat, low in calories and much healthier for you. Again I say, get the yarn!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

When I'm tempted like that, my One-Step Program says:

1. Yes


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

12 step program? With an incentive like that yarn it looks like you are leading a stampede.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://kimberlychapman.com/crafts/knit-patterns-banana.html
> 
> I have actually knitted this! My mother loves bananas and has one every morning. Well after cycolnes a few ago now the price was so high she wasn't buying them. So for a present I gave her a knitted banana of course.
> Haven't read all the posts so it is possible I am not the only one mad enought to have knitted a banana.


I meant to comment on this earlier. That is so funny! Not sure how it would taste sliced up and added to a bowl of cereal and milk, but I suppose if you couldn't get the real thing-----. Ummm, dare I mention what it looked like on first glance? No, I didn't think so. :roll:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> I saw that yarn too. If you buy it then maybe I won't feel that I have to. :-D


OK, you're off the hook. I bought it, but you know very well you'd love to have some too------yes??? :twisted:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Hmmm. I'd say good suggestion but then I think "But yarn doesn't add pounds, except to the stash, not my hips" and so I bought the yarn. How's that for rationalization? :roll:


Pretty good if you ask me. The pleasure lasted longer too... chocolate brings pain in the end.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> Pretty good if you ask me. The pleasure lasted longer too... chocolate brings pain in the end.


Yes, and the "end" is where it usually gets you the worst. :-(


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Would'nt you fill your tank on your car when gas prices are low?Or catch a good sale on meat?GO FOR IT(You can always blame it on the dog)...Huggs......Kitty


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Uh, I think you went to the wrong place for help. We are all yarnaholics here!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I feel a little sick. I just ordered 8 units. That's 64 balls of yarn! But I couldn't resist the prices, and I've promised my boys sweaters. I'll post pictures of my gluttony when my packages come!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

SueJoyceTn said:


> There is no 12 step program for those of us addicted to yarn, we'd probably be too busy knitting, crocheting, fondling yarn to go to the meetings anyway. The more I tell myself I don't need yarn the more I want to buy whatever I've seen that I just "have to have". A gal's got to do what a gal's got to do.


We'd go to meetings-with yarn and tools in hand!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> But you all don't understand! I don't NEED it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO need it!) I don't WANT it. ( :twisted: Yes, you DO want it!) I have thousands of yards of yarn in my stash. ( :twisted: But you don't have THIS yarn!) When will I get to use it? ( :twisted: That doesn't matter---you'll HAVE it right there where you can touch it and feel the softness and see the beautiful color! What are you waiting for?) Tomorrow when it will be all gone.  Auggghhhh!


... If you really want this yarn, get it! With inflation, the next time you try to buy it, it will be more expensive. If you find you are not going to use it after all, you can sell it probably for the higher price. But then, there is the matter of keeping it safely stored somewhere until you use it or sell it so it doesn't deteriorate and loss its value..


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello...I'm Diana, and I'm a yarn yarnaholic..........


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


As my new t shirt says, "There is no Yarnaholics Anonymous because no one wants to quit."


----------



## Gen (Apr 8, 2011)

These are absolutely the funniest posts I've ever read! I knew we knitters are the greatest, proving once again that real friends stick by you, especially in times of stress, with helpful suggestions from the heart! Knit on, friends!

Gen


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Janicesei said:


> A meal at Jack in the box, or lunch at Chilies so going to cost about the same. Lunch lasts a few hours and you are hungry again. Get the yarn, look how many hours pleasure you will get from the project (s) you plan to knit. Also no trans fat, low in calories and much healthier for you. Again I say, get the yarn!


And has lots of FIBER!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Gen said:


> These are absolutely the funniest posts I've ever read! I knew we knitters are the greatest, proving once again that real friends stick by you, especially in times of stress, with helpful suggestions from the heart! Knit on, friends!
> 
> Gen


Sticking by her? I thought we were egging her on! I want her swamped in yarn like I am (insert sadistic laugh here.....) ROFL :twisted: :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> OMG please help! You've got to be my 12-step program for yarnaholicism. Yarn Paradise has a closeout deal on 82% Superkid Mohair/18% Poly in MY colors and MY yarn size, eight 109 yard balls for $11.99. I feel myself slipping----I don't know if I can hold on. Is there a 911YARN number I can call? My fingers are twitching, I'm sweating, it's getting harder to breathe. Agggggghhhhhhh :-o


The only help I could offer would be to ask if you want help making a combined order.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Hello...I'm Diana, and I'm a yarn yarnaholic..........


Hi, I'm Judy and I'm a knitphomaniac.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Do it If you don't you will be wishing you had. If you like it and you will knit it, buy it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am a lost cause my august haul from yarn-paradise..


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Go for it!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I am a lost cause my august haul from yarn-paradise..


Wait wait! I'm sure some of that is MINE! :shock:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Which Goodwill. I want to go get it, Jalsh


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Now that is a deal, bobctwin


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

You, Norma, are hysterical. Oh my poor sides. They hurt from laughing.


----------



## av8trgirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Ummm well what helps me is to watch re-runs of Hoarders.

It snaps me back into reality, lol!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you want it get it, if you don't want it don't get it. If money is a problem walk away now. You can still save it for your retirement stash. Good price buy it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> I meant to comment on this earlier. That is so funny! Not sure how it would taste sliced up and added to a bowl of cereal and milk, but I suppose if you couldn't get the real thing-----. Ummm, dare I mention what it looked like on first glance? No, I didn't think so. :roll:


Hmm- maybe better not! But yes it does doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> As my new t shirt says, "There is no Yarnaholics Anonymous because no one wants to quit."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Don't do it! I'm deep cleaning today and found a big amount of quality yarn. I have no projects lined up so sadly it's going to Goodwill.
> Wish I the money that I wasted on it instead!


Oh, nooooo, don't send good yarn to Goodwill! Send it in my direction, I don't need it but I have a deep seeded yarn fetish that only the most fabulous yarns can satisfy thanks to one very generous KP'er who sent some lovely yarns my direction and Red Heart now is in the back of the closet wanting to get out!LOL


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have WAY too much yarn, knit WAY too slow, and just ordered more about 3 weeks ago. I'm so ashamed, I won't even unbox it. After I croak, if they don't just pitch it all, there will be somebody here on KP happy about what great yarn they found at Goodwill! LOL


Do what I did. I made a will for my yarn and other crafts. When I die someone (or several someones) are going to be very happy campers. I don't have anything of any value except my yarns and my sister would just give them away to anyone. But, I know that the people I have willed all of it to will carry on my work when I am gone.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Things could be worse - the way I look at it, I could be here in Sin City, selling my soul and body to drink, smoke, snort, and gamble my life away.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, think of all the yarn I could buy with a part-time job at one of the "ranches", although at age 60, I'd probably be best suited for directing traffic...
> 
> ...


I would be happy to be a mourner except I will be busy knitting on all the yarn I have in my stash thank you very much, and besides I told you first about renting mourners! And, a band to play "When the Saints Go Marchin' In". And, a horse drawn carriage, black horses and a brilliant white carriage with my corpse sitting up straight and a halo and wings attached so the Devil doesn't get confused and think I am coming to visit with him!!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I would be happy to be a mourner except I will be busy knitting on all the yarn I have in my stash thank you very much, and besides I told you first about renting mourners! And, a band to play "When the Saints Go Marchin' In". And, a horse drawn carriage, black horses and a brilliant white carriage with my corpse sitting up straight and a halo and wings attached so the Devil doesn't get confused and think I am coming to visit with him!!!!


Sounds like you've taken all precautions Donnie! And I'll bet as you're sitting up in that white carriage, you'll be knitting right up to the "Purly" gates. That's MY plan because I'll still have plenty left in my stash to take me into Eternity! :thumbup:


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

You go, girl! I asked my best friend if there is a Yarnoholics Anonymous. If so, would she be my sponsor. She declined because she said she was addicted too and she doesn't even knit yet. She crochets.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

One question remains; are you sure you order enough yarn? Winter is coming and the last thing you would want, is to be without any yarn and nothing to do? lol


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> One question remains; are you sure you order enough yarn? Winter is coming and the last thing you would want, is to be without any yarn and nothing to do? lol


Oh my! That will NEVER happen. I seem to have enough to knit for at least another 150 years, if I cut back just a bit. :roll:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoopee ... Norma, I'm just tickled that you ordered your dream yarn. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Whoopee ... Norma, I'm just tickled that you ordered your dream yarn. Happy Knitting!


Thank you friend! I just wore a silk sweater today which I finished last night. About 1/4 into another. We seem to be having an early fall and I'm loving the cool temperatures so I can wear my knits. I hope you're doing well and knitting lots! :thumbup:


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Thank you friend! I just wore a silk sweater today which I finished last night. About 1/4 into another. We seem to be having an early fall and I'm loving the cool temperatures so I can wear my knits. I hope you're doing well and knitting lots! :thumbup:


ooou, silk! Must be nice to wear. I do think we will have an early fall. I'm finishing up a pair of cotton socks to wear hiking as soon as the weather turns cooler .... which it did today. I must hurry before the rains come.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!!!! My kid mohair was in my mailbox this morning! (You never know how a DHL order will arrive---usually it's hand-delivered by truck from Aurora but this time it came US Mule. Still fast!) Guys, it's so beautiful! You were right about the softness of mohair and it positively GLOWS! This gray has just enough of a tinge of beige to warm it (or maybe it's just reflecting what's around it, but it will certainly go with beiges as I planned, and on its own, doesn't wash out my skin color). Sometimes I do find YP yarns a tad mis-numbered as to weight, and this is not quite my idea of 4 Medium, but with 872 yards it should be plenty for a sweater for me. I'll make it snug. Can't wait, but have to finish the current gold wool first! :-D


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, this all sounds like fun--you must show us your projects when they are finished. My guess is that you could not buy this sweater on the market for just the price of the yarn--that is if you could even find anything like it--I would say you have done well and besides it will be a lot of fun knitting and putting it together and finally wearing it! Good Luck!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> Oh, this all sounds like fun--you must show us your projects when they are finished. My guess is that you could not buy this sweater on the market for just the price of the yarn--that is if you could even find anything like it--I would say you have done well and besides it will be a lot of fun knitting and putting it together and finally wearing it! Good Luck!


I knit better than I take pictures---I mean, I handle a camera OK, it's just the model I have to use that ruins everything. :-(


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Knitting, Norma B. ...!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Little behind on my KP. I am hoping you didn't let this great opportunity pass. It must be calling you to make a special item so hope you went for it.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Little behind on my KP. I am hoping you didn't let this great opportunity pass. It must be calling you to make a special item so hope you went for it.


I'm looking at the yarn (and touching, feeling, squeezing it) and it's wonderful. Must finish the current project first, then on to nirvana. :-D


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished project from Nirvana. So glad you went for it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to say we all had fun on your post site--You are a great hostess!!!


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

Gerripho said:


> And just exactly what are you planning on doing when you find the perfect pattern for that lovely yarn and then realize you didn't buy the yarn afterall? You'll be sitting there with the pattern and kicking yourself in the hiney wondering what could have possessed you to pass it by. Save yourself from that horrible fate!


You should get a few more balls while you're at it. Nothing could be worse than having the perfect yarn, perfect pattern and not enough meterage. 
Do you think compulsive knitters go to knitter's heaven?


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

Norma B. said:


> Sounds like you've taken all precautions Donnie! And I'll bet as you're sitting up in that white carriage, you'll be knitting right up to the "Purly" gates. That's MY plan because I'll still have plenty left in my stash to take me into Eternity! :thumbup:


Angel's wings are knitted, don't you know!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Funny that this popped up after a year, but it WAS fun with all the wonderful comments. Just to bring you up to date, I did get that lovely yarn, and worked up a sweater design for it. Began to knit in the winter, but set it aside when spring sprang. Soooo, I just finished it a week ago, have yet to block it, but it'll be all ready to wear come cold weather here in the Rockies. I have a number of summer tops made since, none of which have been photographed by any paparazzi. So as you can see, I'm still blissfully succumbing to the temptations posed by the yarn gods to lure me to eternal damnation. It looks like I'll have LOTS of company!

Love you all,
Norma


----------

